
The Heart of Deterrence (2012) - cristiandan
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2012/09/19/the-heart-of-deterrence/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11555313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11555313)

